# VE5 electrical problems



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

I bought a VE5 a couple of months ago for 500, but it doesn't run. At one point, the previous owner had hotwired the injectors, so the car would fire up, but die once it flooded out. I changed the main engine harness and ecu, but that didn't fix it. I then took it to a shop, because I work too much to mess with it. They ran diagnostics and said that it is not getting good spark and that the "signals" are messed up. They didn't charge me b/c they couldn't figure it out. You guys have any ideas?


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

My advise would be to find someone close to you with a good running ve maxima and use it as a wiring template...


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

...................


----------

